# Mbuna cichlid spit out fry with egg sack



## Angeljr8282 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi guys today I moved a female that has been holding for a few days into a breeder box about hour later she spit out a few fry still with the egg sack not sure what should I do now should I leave her in the breeder box our put her back into the tank thanks in advance


----------



## Angeljr8282 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like she stuck them back into her mouth should I have any concerns about this


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Great news that she picked up the fry. Better to move her into the tank where you will raise the fry...the breeder boxes are not meant for adult fish and I find them pretty useless for fry as well...especially if the breeder box is in the main tank.


----------



## Angeljr8282 (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't have a spare tank to put her in or the space that why I used a breeder box also I pull her in there because she getting chased around a lot ever since she been holding


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I agree, the breeder boxes are just not big enough for most Mbunas (too small, too much stress, ect). The box would be too small for even just the fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So how will you raise the fry? Or if you are not planning to raise the fry then I would just strip her.

Do you have enough females in the main tank so that she is not singled out? For each male it works well to have 4-7 mature females so when one is holding he has others to spawn with.


----------

